# Anyone else seeing weird things on their edit post button?



## Mr. S (Jan 8, 2007)

not sure if this is just me or what but for somereason my edit post button is doing this:







 errr a little help?


----------



## Chris (Jan 8, 2007)

Clear your browser cache.


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 8, 2007)

ahh... yes... that did it... thanks chris, i really do suck at this


----------



## Chris (Jan 8, 2007)

No worries. The button is named "edit.gif", and that's probably one of the most commonly cached images.


----------

